# UPDATE on Rescues



## Kathy2m (Sep 4, 2008)

They all have been adopted. The first day was Tues. about 25 to 35 found homes that day. A load of about 15 on Wed. and the rest today from what I was told. My friend got 2 of the quieter ones. A lot of them had not been handled at all. They figured if you got a filly or mare she was probably pregnant. None of the colts had been gelded and there were 6 adult stallions in separate pens up for adoption. They had them in a catch pen about the size of a round pen with a smaller pen to run them into to get halters and leads on. Their weights were much better, the big horses still had to gain some weight but considering what a mess they were, they looked pretty good. You could tell the ones that could be handled, their manes were combed and their feet were trimmed, the wild ones were not. Several were being led out walking on their hind legs, a lot of them didnt even know how to lead. I so wanted to get one but what was left was pretty crazy, rearing and flipping over several times, not something that would safe to work with and definitely not to hook a cart to. I was told they may never get better because they were probably inbred. I'm just glad they all found homes




. One of the older studs looked just like a pony size

Hildolgo(SP). Kathy


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Kathy thank you for that update. I had asked about them a while back. From your description they sound a lot like that Kansas herd. Great to hear they all have new homes.


----------

